# Live trade on «Masked money» system



## AlexVasilkov (20 September 2016)

In this topic, I will trade on the trading system  «Masked money ». Maybe you'll like the definition of a major player in the market.


----------



## cynic (21 September 2016)

Hey Alex, have you perchance tried googling your name in recent times?

If there's any truth in some of the things being said about you, then you may want to consider changing it!


----------



## Craton (21 September 2016)

AlexVasilkov said:


> In this topic, I will trade on the trading system  «Masked money ». *Maybe you'll like the definition of a major player in the market.*




Bwahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahhahahahahahahahhaha.....


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 September 2016)

Come on fellas. Don't shoot him down before the edge is revealed.


----------



## tech/a (21 September 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Come on fellas. Don't shoot him down before the edge is revealed.




Its been revealed

Anonymity

Edge gone and so has he.


----------



## AlexVasilkov (22 September 2016)

trade continues, NZDUSD is stamped on the news, USDCAD - exit from the set position - down, that's my new position, covering half the volume halfway - stop to breakeven. to GBP - there is a set of items to buy.


----------

